# Lister Egg Sharing



## peanut76 (Jul 5, 2016)

I posted this originally in donor eggs but someone suggested I try this group instead, sorry if its not the right place..

I'm really just looking for any feedback on egg sharing at the Lister and success stories.  I'm looking for a donor and really torn between giving this ago so that I get ID release or going abroad.  Money is tight but I guess I could manage it as long as there are no unexpected add ons!  I'm just really nervous about the number of eggs I will receive.  I'm a poor responder and I have had a number of disappointing egg collections, I'm not sure how I would cope if that happened with a donor that was egg sharing with me.

If anyone has any experience of the lister I'd love to hear about it.

Thanks

S x


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Myself and my partner did an egg share cycle there, and there are many others on this board too. You had to produce a minimum of 8 eggs so that your recipient received at least 4. I've read lots of stories where the donors have produced a lot more than 8 too.

Best of luck


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi another egg sharer here rather than recipient unless you count my gf as a receipient (which the lister do) as she received my eggs. We were successful first time and I loved the lister, we gave away half our eggs and unfortunately it didn't work for the lady who got them but I was told it wasn't the eggs xxxx 

I know lots of people who have shared there but most people I know haven't wanted to find out if it worked for their recipient yet although I don't know anyone who egg shared who wasn't successful themselves xxxx


----------



## peanut76 (Jul 5, 2016)

thank you for sharing your experiences ladies.  Its good to hear that the donors are happy with the process at the lister.  I'm still a little worries about the amount of eggs I would receive but you take a chance on whatever you do in this rollercoaster of a journey, so I think I am going to give it a go!  Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Morning. I egg shared at the lister and I think they are brilliant. My first cycle was successful and I'm am now laying down with my 11wk old twins  my recipient was also successful  we both got 4 eggs each.... good luck xxxx


----------



## peanut76 (Jul 5, 2016)

thanks, its great to hear positive stories, especially from a low number of eggs which is what I am worried about with egg sharing.

Congratulations on the twins, I bet they are keeping you busy!!    xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

I too egg shared at the Lister back in 2014.  It was my first attempt of IVF.  I produced 16 eggs so 8 each for myself and recipient- I now have a very-almost 2 year old cheeky sausage!  My recipient was also successful on her 1st TX with us.  Unfortunately neither of us had any frosties but that doesn't mean the embies wouldn't have resulted in pregnancy- they just didn't meet freezing requirements by day 5/6.

We are due to cycle together again very soon.  

Everything went well and we were well sync'd.

Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

I am hoping to be an egg share recipient at the Lister. I am currently waiting to be matched - was just wondering how long it can take? It's only been 10 days so far so not long and I know I need to be patient. But very interested to hear how long it took for others to be matched?

thanks xx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry I can't answer Claudia but wanted to wish you good luck!

I have had the all clear on everything just waiting for my Karyotypes to come back as to whether I can share then hopefully I will be matched with a recipient  xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Good luck MrsBarky! Fx we both get matched before too long! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm not too sure Claudia, but good luck  my partner egg shared and the intended recipient wasn't ready so they ended up freezing them. Could be frozen eggs waiting if you're open to using those rather than a fresh cycle?


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Claudia, I wasn't a recipient, I shared my eggs and I was matched within 2 weeks but I'm what I would call quite an average person loool. But for you in guessing it could be longer as there will be a waiting list and will depend what sort of things you want from your donor. The more requirements you have I guess the longer it will take. If there is a waiting list which there probably is the people above you will be offered profiles first and if they decline they will work their way down. 
Have you asked someone at the lister how long it normally takes? I hope it doesn't take too long.... good luck and good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Congrats on your success kez. I hope i am matched quickly! Xx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you and Good luck mrsbarky, fingers crossed. The worst bit is waiting. Once youbgrt started it will all happen so quick xxx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks Kez - I think I'm pretty high up on the list, the OD co-ordinator told me in April that there were only 5 people ahead of me - and that was months ago! Last week she said we would fit it all in by August - but that now looks extremely unlikely as I still haven't been matched. I didn't have many requirements, only two things and I said there were just ideals rather than must haves. humph. guess I'm just difficult to match for some reason..... 

Hannah - that a great suggestions, but the jury is still out a bit on frozen eggs so I think in the first instance I'd rather stick to fresh.... if I get any!

xx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Whats your criteria claudia if u dont mind me asking x


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi MrsBarky - don't mind at all, I said it would be great if the sharer had a degree and was 33 or under. 

I really don't want to offend anyone by suggesting these things are in some way 'better' - it's such a strange thing to be asked what your criteria is anyway. I certainly never thought I would find myself here - but that's life, doesn't always go how you imagined.
X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey its whatever is most important to you!! I thought rhe criteria would be more characteristics such as eye colour etc...

I hope they manage to find someone for you! Xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Claudia,

I hope you get your match soon.  When my recipient was being matched one of her requirements was degree.  However, Lister said that looks etc wise I was a perfect match for them so they asked me more about my education (I do not have a degree) and when the recipient realised I was still "intelligent" and had a lot of other training etc relating to my job they decided to forego that requirement.

We need to use a sperm donor and education was again high on our list, however, when we saw a photo of our donor we agreed to use him before we read any further as he could very easily have passed as a long lost brother of DH   We obviously did read and and he is very academic so struck lucky but as I say we would have used him anyway.

It's not an easy journey but as soon as you have baba in arms all of these other things become so insignificant!  I remember torturing myself because our sperm donor had hazel blue eyes and both dh and myself are blue... I laugh now


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

In your experience Joy, do people tend to go for physical characteristics more than education and things like that? I believe education starts at home. 

I do not have a degree either. I do, however, have a level 4 teaching qualification that enables me to teach those over 16 years of age! So I am the same. I didn't graduate with honours lol but I certainly well educated I believe. They perhaps should elaborate more on education initially as it seems very important to a lot of donor recipients. 

xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

MrsBarky - you have to fill all the physical stuff out in a 'matching form' and send it in along with photos. So the physical stuff is left up to them, but they also ask if you are looking for anything else, she gave me the example that some people asked for a sharer who was creative or musical, I didn't want anything like that. But a general interest in the world, maybe expressed by a degree would be nice - although of course that can be an environmental factor. And we just thought under 33 would give us a better chance. After 7 failed cycles with my own eggs already, I'm feeling pretty empty with not much left in the tank so we really hope donor eggs can bring us a baby. Just trying to maximise our chances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

2ForJoy - you are absolutely right, I wold never turn down a great match because they didn't have a degree. I hope I made that clear to the co-ordinator. It's a nice to have, but not an essential. DH lectures at university and I make documentaries so a general interest in the world was really what I meant and I thought a degree was a way of showing that. But there are certainly many  other ways too and a lot of it is environmental anyway. 

Xx 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Completely agree with you Claudia. 

I think that would also be a selling point for me. 

7 goes wow! You really have been through it haven't you! I really hope they match us both up very soon    I am 28 and worried that is too old lol xx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ohhh it's really interesting hearing the other side of egg sharing. Claudia if you had treatment when I did i could have been your donor as I'm 33 and have a degree lol. I didn't have a clue what type of requirements people might ask for. Good to know there wasn't many people above you so fingers crossed your perfect match goes for treatment very soon..

I hope you're all match soon and are all successful. My experiedence at the lister was brilliant and already told 3 couples to go there and I live nearly 2 hours away from there. I was successful with my first round and my recipient was also successful. Only thing insist they could tell me was if she had a singleton, twins or more and if she had any eggs frozen (don't know why in would want to know that, maybe so I know how many siblings my twins could have). I wonder if she's allowed to know if I had a successful birth so they know about possible siblings? Would any of you want to know that?

I plan on telling my twins how they were conceived and that I also egg shared so they know they have siblings. How much info will you give your potential babies? I know some people I really against telling their children about using donor eggs and sperm. 

Have a good day lovelies xxx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

My results are back girls and i am also waiting to be matched now too  yay!!!!!

I think i wpuld tell any potential children too kez. Just in case theres a knock on the door in 18 years at least they would be aware xx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Woo woo awesome news mrsbarky. Congratulations 😁

Very true, is it just the recipients children that can get traceable information or can the donors children also get them. I know i got to write a letter that any potential children born by my eggs can be given when they are old enough. I thibk the mother of the children gets to read it when she is given the eggs but can't remember exactly xx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes i have had to do that aswell in my pen portrait and goodwill message. I would rather be prepared but would perhaps wait until they were old enough to understand before i told them. Each to their own!

Thanks kez cant wait start now cant believe how quickly they have come back


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Kez,

If I'm lucky enough to have a baby via donor eggs I would love to know if they have any 'diblings' (I heard they were called that, so sweet!). I don't think the recipient is notified though, only the donor. There used to be registers that you could put your name on - or rather your child could put their name on - at the HFEA to help connect children of donors and recipients  - but i think that is only for people conceived when it was still anonymous. i think now it's left up to the child when they are 18 to hunt around and find them via the donor's details. I think that's a shame, I liked the register as i think it's an easier way of getting in contact in what most be a strange experience for the child. But it's def worth checking with the HFEA, maybe the register i still running. Also the Donor Conception Network might know too. 

MrsBarky - congrats on being accepted. It will be interesting to see how long the matching process takes from your side too. (still nothing from my end). 

x


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Diblings!   I love that!!

Yes it certainly will. I have a few things to chase up with my GP but I then assume that the matching will start


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Claudia I am sure that if they thought someone was a good match but didn't meet all of your requirements they would still ask- providing she hasn't already been offered to another patient.

Barky- using a donor ourselves the looks were very important as even though we are being open with DS and close family and friends, we didn't want cause for unwanted gossip.  Education was of course important too but we figured things like interests were inherited more from the environmental surroundings rather than genetics.  However, ultimately you have no control over what the child will come out like!  Our son for example looks like a clone of me and despite both myself and the donor being well educated/intelligent as well as attending nursery and doing lots of educational play at home he is still not talking.  He is intelligent but won't talk because at the end of the day they are their own people  

RE the finding out etc- because of course we used donor we felt it is important for him to know.  We actually watched a documentary just before TX called "Generation Cryo" which was about donor conceived children- basically they all knew the truth and because they grew up knowing they simply didn't care... it was simply part of the process for them to exist today and they respected their parents.  Was a real eye opener.

When we tell DS we will also tell him about mama sharing.  I won't lie I do worry about just how many "diblings" he'll have because of course there will be those from donor sperm too  

RE the finding out- the lister told both myself and our recipient about our success.  I think we signed forms before treatment for that if I recall.


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Awww diblings, love it. I find it all so interesting and I'm just happy I could help someone on their journey. 

I think you might be right I remember signing something to say my recipient could find out if I was successful. Would defo be nice if we could both find out how many we had etc

I'm going to keep an eye on the thread to see when everyone is matched... lots of luck ladies, I hope it all happens very soon xxx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh that's so interesting, I'd love to know about other children. I hope whoever I'm matched with feels the same. Xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

I ticked that my recipient could find out. Id be quite hapoy for them to x


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

We were also discussing this the other night. Thought we might email soon and see if there was any info yet. Because we didn't do a fresh egg share cycle we don't know if anyone has used her frozen eggs yet. Not sure if they can tell us or if they only tell you about births though.


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Hannah my eggs were frozen and I assumed they would be left in the egg bank forever but they were used pretty quickly after when we were about 12 weeks pregnant ourselves and we found out that it didn't work for our recipient x


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

How come they froze your eggs kdjays and hannah? Xx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

My receipient got cold feet and pulled out the day before my egg collection x


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks KDJay, did they tell you or did you have to ask?

Barky - ours were frozen because they knew we were on a tight schedule and panicking as the recipient's bleed wasn't coming even though she'd had some medication etc. They told her that we needed to move forward with EC etc and she decided that she didn't want to use frozen eggs. We'd already delayed starting injections for a week or so but then it was getting very close to a time where my partner couldn't leave work at all for a whole week and it was looking like that could be EC time.


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh yeh they told me, it was a really big deal and I had a complete meltdown over it ! I had to decide whether I wanted to now keep all my eggs and pay for all the treatment or carry on and give half away to freeze plus they said if I had less than the 8 to share I wouldn't neccasarily be able to give all my eggs away and have the next cycle free which is what normally happens as I would still have my partner waiting for my eggs - luckily it never come to that x


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Very stressful! Did they tell you about your recipient using the frozen eggs or did you ask them whether they had been used?


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Sorry I'm guessing that's what u meant when u asked the first time! Haha - they will never voluntarily tell you, you always have to ask just in case you don't want to know. I spoke to them about changing my address and when I was on the phone I asked


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

I think it's good that they let u freeze half. So at least if something happens with the recipient half way through, it's not the end of the world?


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

KDJay - haha, both answers were valid and interesting. That's what I thought, so might just email them through the summer and see if they've been used.

Barky - it is definitely a good thing, but not something they really advertise. It took me by surprise when they offered it to us. They obviously want a recipient cycling at the same time and ready for a fresh ET.


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Ladies, 

I emailed the Lister for an update today - still no match for me. Apparently the only have two donors ready to be matched but another 28 who are going through the testing process. She said it's still going to be some weeks yet. How disappointing - I can't believe others were matched so quickly  

Oh well, the wait goes on... 

X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

I wonder if I am one of those donors? I better be lol. 

I am sorry it is taking so long Claudia. How long have you been waiting in total? Such a shame we don't match I would love to try and donate for you xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Ah Mrs Barky you are so sweet! But it's interesting hey? Only 2 donors ready to go... I thought there were more! I'm sure you'll ha matched super soon if there are only 2 of you - I'd say next week. I've been waiting 3 weeks to be matched now. A few more to go, just need to be patient... 

X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes I am very surprised. 

I have only been waiting 3 days now (that's still too long lol!) but I would have thought if there was only 2 of us that I would have heard something by now about a recipient. Perhaps I am ready too many storied of women who have been matched quickly lol. 

How often do you email them? Do you happen to know how many recipients are waiting?

It is so hard to be patient on this journey  xx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ooohhh Claudia I really hope you get matched soon. Can't believe there are only 2 donors ready at the moment.

Barky I'm sure you will be matched super soon. I thibk each person who is given your profile is given a couple of days to decided so if the first person who was given it turned it down the next person could still be deciding. I thibk the first person given my profile accepted it and it still took nearly a week for them to contact me and get us started.... 

Everything crossed for both of you... sending u lots of luck xxxx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow really Kez?? 

Did you contact them for an update or just wait for their call? I'm very curious (or just being nosey!) to see if I have been turned down.

Thanks for your help 

xx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

I think I contacted them and they said my profile was with someone and they had till a certain day to decide and within a couple of days i was told she accepted me! Would love to find out who she is etc lol... I'm sure you will get a call soon 😁😉 xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

I don't email very often, this is the first time in 3 weeks. No idea how many recipients there are though - I didn't ask that. It's so hard to be patient but we must wait a little longer... deep breath... x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Claudia, 

How are you Have you heard anything from the clinic yet? xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Mrs Barky,

Nope, not a thing! So slow! It's been over a month now. Can't believe so many others got matched within a week! 

What about you? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Still the same nothing here either! Considering there is a shortage of donors it is quite slow. But I suppose that is the process  xx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Claudia   I have just seen that you have been offered a match! I hope you can make a decision either way whatever is best for you      

Can I ask, do they send you the donor's pen portrait when they offer you a donor? I am interested to know how it works from your perspective.

I am still waiting - so you haven't been offered me lol!    

xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Mrs Barky,

yes we have been matched - very exciting but also quite a strange feeling. reading a menu about another human being and having to decide if you want to enter into something very personal and life long with them and not actually knowing them at all! weird. 

No we don't get a pen portrait yet, just the physical stats, their education, reason for having IVF and hobbies. I wish we had more..!

x


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

Claudia - really?? Wow PM me!!

We used the same donor twice & have never got a pen portrait. Maybe they didn't do one 😢


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Really flipsy?? So do they just give you the basic information then?? How long did it take u to accept your donor if u dont mind me asking x

Sorry if I have blabbed, I just saw that claudia had commented on another post. I am waiting to hear from a the lister so I keep my eye on the donor forum too x


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

I think we got the profile on the Friday & decided over the weekend.

This is our second pregnancy with same donor


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

That's brilliant. 

Sounds like you had an awesome donor  x


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

She got pregnant the first time but unsure this time


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Aww I hope she was successful too  

How long did you wait for your match Flipsy? I am assuming you were with the lister too?


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes with the Lister.

About 6 months but I badgered them every month to see where I was on the list!!


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

That's not bad at all!! I badger them more than that lol!


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

We accepted our match. I'm excited! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Awww congratulations Claudia!!! When do you start??

I'm still waiting  they have no one to match me to apparently!!  x


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Apparently the nurse will send me a plan in the next couple of weeks. 

It's so frustrating waiting I really know. But for the recipients it's really important that they try to get good matches for them, and it's absolutely nothing personal to you, it's just they need someone who has the same facial features etc as you. If it's any consolation, I don't think there are loads and loads of recipients waiting, so it's not like you are hard to match. I think there might be a long waiting list of women in general, but they aren't all ready to move forward yet. I joined the waiting list last June and it took me a year to be 'ready for matching' as we were still doing cycles with my own eggs. So there might be other recipients but maybe they are still having their tests or doing one last cycle before they decide to move on. But the situation changes every day and there will be new recipients coming through everyday. I'm sure you will be matched in the next couple of weeks! Don't despair!! X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Its definitely has to be right for the recipient. 

Im more frustrated because i was hoping to start by September as i have saved some annual leave for it and didnt really want to use it on nothing. So fingers crossed im sure someone will crop up soon! I think i was building my hopes up as soo many donors are only waiting a few days! Im not too out the ordinary (physically not mentally haha) so im sure something will crop up 

Is it me or is it the not knowing thats the worst part?? I think if they said that i wont be starting til october or november i would be fine! Its just the not knowing and waiting for the call or email. 

Was it Poonam that emailed your donor to you did u get a call at all?? The next few weeks seems a bit vague, it might be different
For recipients than donors though of course, but i assumed once a match was made that the ball rolling would be quite immient. 

So happy that u have found someone!!! Fingers tightly crossed for you  xxx


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations Claudia. Hopefully you'll be starting soon cxx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Mrs Barky - Diana emailed with a donor profile. We had a few questions which we went back to her with and then decided the next day. 

I understand about the deadline. I also have a September deadline, after that it will be really hard for me to go in for scans etc. But you still have lots of time - I reckon you'll be matched next week! 

Thanks Flipsy! I hope I have as much luck as you! 

X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Awwwww congratulations Claudia 😁 once you start the pill to get your cycles synced it will go sooooo quickly. The waiting was defo the worst part for me and the not knowing. But once you get started it's crazy. It is just over a year today I did my pregnancy test, i couldn't believe it when I saw the pics come up on my timehop.... 
Keeping everything crossed all goes well xxx

Barky, really hope you get matched soon lovely... sending lots of positive vibes ypur way too xxx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks Kez! Just taken my first pill today on CD2. So exciting! I have to wait for the nurses synchronisation plan, which apparently can take up to 2 weeks, but at least I feel I'm on the way now. After 7 failed cycles with OE and so much failure, I'm beginning to dare to believe this time could be different. It might not be my egg, but it will most definitely be my baby.  xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Good luck Claudia


----------



## sm89 (Jan 31, 2017)

Congratulations Claudia!   Hopefully it'll go quickly and smoothly for you now that you are matched. Excited for you  

MrsBarky - any news yet on a match? Hope you hear this week  

We are still waiting for my partner's bloods but I plan on chasing them up today. Had an email from the SB to say they've contacted clinic to confirm treatment and once the clinic get back to them they'll send us some paperwork to complete so I'm watching my emails like a hawk so I can reply as quick as possible. I feel so impatient


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi sm89 - nope still nothing for me. I don't know whether my profile has gone out. I don't know anything. 

Thanks Kez 

Hope everyone is ok  

x


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh Mrs Barky it's frustrating isn't it. How long has it been now? It was over a month for me... x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

I submitted all of my husbands results and my gp letter over three weeks ago now, but I think it takes a few days more to get officially signed off by the Doctors at the Lister. Quite disheartening when most of the donors I speak to on here are matched within days and there are so many recipients waiting. 

I obviously just don't have the features that they are looking for at the moment and at least they are making sure the donors are right for the recipients 

x


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes, and I don't think there are that many recipients waiting. I kept being told it was the other way, more people wanted to share than be a recipient. But things can change overnight - I honestly think you won't be waiting much longer!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Perhaps not claudia!

I got the impression that there were a few women waiting by the co-ordinators response when I asked during our last phone call, but perhaps she meant there were a few women waiting to come through once they have had all their tests!

Do you have to go through many tests as a recipient?

x


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes, lots of blood tests and other things too which I can't remember. It's quite a package. And if you haven't done an FET before they make you do a mock cycle too. So there's quite a lot to get through... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm89 (Jan 31, 2017)

MrsBarky have you done your monitored cycle yet? If not might be worth getting that all sorted while you are waiting for a recipient? Or you might have already done it and I'm getting confused.


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

What is a monitored cycle?? That's never been mentioned before


----------



## sm89 (Jan 31, 2017)

MrsBarky15 - at my initial consultation I was told I had to do a monitored cycle which is basically a test run of the drugs but without the ET at the end. Hannah also done one it is to see how your body reacts to the drugs I believe and your lining. I'm not sure whether I have been told to have one as I am the recipient carrying my partners eggs as I know Hannah done the same thing, maybe thats why I'm not sure but if I was you I'd call Diana and find out. I have a monitored cycle consultation over the phone on Tuesday and then will be doing it at the earliest opportunity. Let us know what she says x


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Sm89 - I think that's why we've been asked to do it, just because we're counted as donor egg recipients. They said that they didn't want the embryos to be ready and then find out that I didn't respond to the meds and that my lining wasn't thick enough or my progesterone was too low etc. To be fair, I still found out that my progesterone was too low and only because I specifically asked for the test to be done! Just something to consider if your monitored one comes out a bit low or anything. I took that advice from Flipsy I think and I'm so glad that I did because it can cause a miscarriage if your levels are too low.


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Ah right so this probably doesn't apply to me then? It was never mentioned during my consultation. 

Who is Diana? I don't believe I have spoken to her before, unless she is the Irish lady who I have spoken to on the phone? Does she deal with just straightforward egg donation aswell or those of your carrying your DP's eggs? x


----------



## sm89 (Jan 31, 2017)

Sorry to panic you MrsBarky. I wasn't sure whether everyone had one or just same sex couples. 

I don't actually know what Diana does but i know she's the one who sent me some info about D/S so maybe that is why you've had no contact with her. Ignore me!


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

No don't be daft! You didn't panic me I was just confused. I would rather folks make suggestions so that I can rule anything out 

Are you ladies eating well? I have been so naughty. If I know I have a goal to work to, I am really good with my eating but without anything in sight I can be terrible. I think once I am matched I will be really good as it gives me something to work to if that makes sense. 

What foods/supplements would you all recommend pre and post transfer? I am currently just taking prenatal vitamins but think I should be doing more. x


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Diana isn't Irish, not sure what her accent is but not a British one. I think her title is the egg share coordinator. I was introduced to her at my consultation and then had another meeting with her, maybe two, can't completely remember now! She also asked me to email my smear results to her.

I do still stick by the progesterone advice though! If they don't check it then ask for it to be done on transfer day after you've let the Cyclogest get into your system for a few days. I found out that mine was really low, lower than it was on the monitored cycle, and I had to get extra injections starting from that night.

I'm on and off with how well I'm eating! Obviously being in New York I didn't eat very well most of the time, wasn't great in Brighton either. I do try to be better at home but we got home at 10.30 last night so got McDonalds on the way home!

We took Pregnacare conception tablets from January and CoQ10, although I stopped that at a certain point, maybe at EC or ET because I read that you shouldn't take it when pregnant I think.


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh wow didn't know recipients had to do a mock cycle as well. Why do they make you do that? Xx


----------



## sm89 (Jan 31, 2017)

kez26 it must be as we are carrying the embryo but they are not our eggs as they are being donated by our partners. I do think it's good that they do that so that they can see how long it takes for the lining to be built up etc and so on the real thing know how you will react. Just adds another few weeks onto the wait but suppose it's a good thing.

hannah did you take any vitamins as the recipient? I don't know whether I should be or not. 

Claudia what are your next steps? Excited for you


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Has anyone spoken to poonam this week??


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Sm89 - yes, from January I took the Pregnacare conception and the CoQ10 but I stopped the CoQ10 around EC time I think.


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello lovelies,

All recipients who haven't previously done an FET have to do a mock cycle. They don't want recipients not to respond to the meds and then the eggs to be collected with nowhere to go.. 

Diana is the egg share coordinator who I believe is responsible for doing the actual matching. I think Poonam takes care of cycles and meds and processes, but Diana is responsible for finding you a match. Mrs barky, she is the one who gave me the info about how many sharers there currently were and what stage they were at - if you emailed her you might get a better update? She can take a few days to respond though. 

AFM- I'm waiting for the nurses to send me my syncing plan. Diana told me it can take up to 2 weeks and it's been one so far so should hear next week. I can't wait to move forward! 

Xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow it does take a while for the plan doesnt it!! Do you have an email address for Diana, Claudia? 

I bet you are so excited!!


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

[email protected] x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you! Ill give that one a try and give Poonam a break x


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Makes sense. Think if I was getting donated eggs I would want a trial run first so I knew what was happening and could increase my chances. 

Before I went through egg sharing I took quite a few different vitamins for different things. A lot were to improve my egg quality but some where for other things like blood flow etc. Defo worth googling, after lots of googling and reading books I printed a list and bought loads lol. Not sure if they helped but me and my recipient were successful and it was my first cycle xxx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Ive been matched ladies!!!! Hope youre all well xxx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Ah only just seen this! So exciting mrs Barky! Out of interest, are you told anything at all about the recipient? 

I have my plan. Starting down reg 24th (next Thursday) and embryo transfer is set for approx September 20th. 

Please oh please oh please let it work this time..... 🤞🏻

X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

That's really exciting Claudia, good luck!


----------



## sm89 (Jan 31, 2017)

Excellent news Claudia   Good luck


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck Claudia xxx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks Claudia.

No i havent been told anything other than i have been matched. I am waiting for our plan. So exciting fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

By them dates, are you doing the Long protcol Claudia? 

I will be doing the short one, so think time, everything moves quicker I believe. But I will know more when I get my plan through xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes long protocol. They usually put most people on Long - but do you have PCOS? I think that's a reason for doing short - the lack of down reg makes it quicker indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

yes i certainly have.  i have had my plan im off to the lister 31st aug xx


----------



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello Lister egg-sharers,

I realise this thread hasn't been posted on for a while, but am just looking for some experiences of egg sharing at this clinic if anyone can help?

After several failed ivf's abroad, I'm considering looking into egg sharing.  I'm in very early stages of my thoughts, as still only just processing the latest bfn.  Our issues are sperm related so I'm hoping I would still be considered for egg share, providing I meet the criteria. 

I guess I'm just looking for some reassurance that it's worth making some initial inquiries with the clinic and travelling what would be quite a long way for us for a consultation.  Can anyone tell me: 

1) Did you feel well supported and listened to by the staff/doctors at the clinic? 
2) Are they willing to look in detail at your individual case and tailor their protocol to you, rather than starting you off on the same protocol as everyone else - ie does it feel a flexible approach to treatment? 
3) Specifically with the egg share program, how long did it take you to move through the process and be matched etc, and were there any surprise elements to it ie hidden costs etc?  What was the total cost to you as the sharer (if you don't mind me asking that)?
4) Any other thoughts/comments about the clinic that you could pass on? 

Thanks xx


----------



## sm89 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Northern,

This thread isn't really active however there are a lot of girls doing Egg Sharing at the Lister on the egg sharing board. Here is the link - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=349019.0

There are quite a few of us on there at the moment.

In answer to your questions;

1) Did you feel well supported and listened to by the staff/doctors at the clinic? Yes. I travel from the North so it's quite a distance for me. Originally we went to a clinic closer to home but had a rubbish experience and decided to look elsewhere. For me they've been brilliant so far. I am currently in the 2ww from my first cycle with them.

2) Are they willing to look in detail at your individual case and tailor their protocol to you, rather than starting you off on the same protocol as everyone else - ie does it feel a flexible approach to treatment? It did for me. We are a same sex couple and it all felt very plain sailing with them in comparison with other clinics we've visited. I know everyone at the clinic gets put on different protocols depending on their circumstances as quite a few of us girls currently cycling are on different meds etc.

3) Specifically with the egg share program, how long did it take you to move through the process and be matched etc, and were there any surprise elements to it ie hidden costs etc?

It is different for us as we are having treatment with my partner donating her eggs to me, so I had to do a 'monitored cycle' on the meds before we could even get matched. But to give you an idea, our first consultation was 18/07, we waited about 5w for my partners blood results to come back (this can vary some girls on the forum came back after 2 weeks ours took longer for some reason), then the monitored cycle for me which was about 3 weeks (for recipients only), matching took about 2 weeks (some girls were matched within 24/48 hours) and then my partner started stimming soon after. We had e/c on 13/11 and transfer 18/11.

What was the total cost to you as the sharer (if you don't mind me asking that)? Again different for us as we incur extra costs as I am carrying. But for straight forward egg sharing all you pay for is the HFEA fee and any extras like ICSI or embryo freezing.

Hope that's a bit useful for you but as I said the other thread is really active so might be worth posting on there too. If you have any questions feel free to PM me. Xx


----------



## sm89 (Jan 31, 2017)

Another thing I would add if you're travelling quite a way for a consultation is to get your AMH bloods done locally first, and get them sent to the clinic. We done that as we travel quite a way and it saved going all the way to London for a half hour appointment. They need your AMH results first to see if they think you'd be suitable so worth doing that part first.


----------



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks so much for your reply sm89 - really helpful and yes I might post on the egg sharing board too.  Working through a few different options at the moment so it's great to get people's experiences and thoughts. 

Good luck in your tww, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi northern, 

I egg shared at the lister for the first time last year and was successful and my recipient was also successful. I have recommend the lister numerous times and after I had been to 2 other clinics before the lister I was ready to give up as I wasn't accepted to egg share at either. I was told about the lister by someone on here and thought inwpuld give it 1 more try. 
I have to say its the best decision I have ever made! I personally found them the best out of all 3 I visited and felt comfortable and supported the whole way through. I knew someone else who was egg sharing at the same time as me (we were a day apart) and we had different plans and meds. 
The only thing we had to pay for was my oh blood test for hiv which was about £150 I think.

Once we had all tests etc I was matched within 2 weeks. I think I'm quite an average person though lol

Something extra, after my transfer and positive pregnancy tests, because I love far from the lister I had a 6 week scan local to me which cost £60 at the lister we would have had to pay for the scan which was expensive. Can't remember exactly how much but can dig up my paperwork of you want me to have a look

I now have 8 month old boy/girl twins after our first and only cycle 💞 

Feel feel to dm me if you have any other questions or I haven't answered something

Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## babynumbertwo (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello,

I'd like to share my egg sharing story at the Lister as a recipient which was a AWFUL. Really hoping my post may help others not make the same mistakes we did. I would warn anyone considering Egg donation to go elsewhere.

We had 3 unsuccessful IVF rounds at the Lister with my eggs, but felt that the level of care was fantastic, so we decided to stay with them when we embarked on the Donor Egg sharing route.

We waited a year on the waiting list trusting that the Lister were great and the wait would be worth it. Finally matched and got round to treatment a month ago. What the Lister does not tell you up front or on their website - is that if your donor produces 'a large number of eggs' - whatever that is? - they will get split three ways. Your donor keeps her half and your half get split. So if your donor produces 20 eggs - you only get 5. I think that is totally amoral as the only people that gain from this are the clinic. As we know every egg counts - the more eggs, the more chances, especially for those wanting siblings.

The donor was 34 with history of infertility. We only got 4 eggs - 2 were immature - only one made it to a day 5 morula - not even a blastocyst and it has not worked. £8k and a year later we are back to the drawing board. I am 45 and time and money are definitely running out. We have a daughter and the age gap between her and intended sibling is getting bigger and bigger ;(

The level of care by the nurses on the donor side was terrible. The nurses I saw in the clinic lacked compassion and sympathy. It was really depressing to experience. They did not reply to emails at times, and then said they had not received emails that I had definitely sent. On the Friday afternoon when I was supposed to have a phone call informing me of the donor VEC on Monday morning (a big day! and also where my partner would need to proved a sample), they just forgot to call us. I waited all afternoon for a call and then got really stressed. We finally spoke to someone on Saturday. Terrible level of care from a clinic that prides itself on this and charges a fortune.

I would say to anyone considering donor eggs to go elsewhere.


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

babynumbertwo- I’m really sorry to read your story.

They must have changed their policy. We were an egg share recipient and we got 18 eggs.

Why have they changed their policy so you get minimal eggs.

I hope you find a clinic to meet your needs.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Padellina (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I went to the lister a couple of weeks ago  and they said that over 24 eggs they would divide them among 3 recipients (1/2 to the egg sharer and the other half to the 2 recipients in the waiting list). We are struggling to find an altruistic donor because of ethnicity requirements so we went there but if it wasn’t for that issue I would have preferred to go through an agency and find an altruistic donor. Overall I liked all the clinic staff I met there with but being left with a very number of eggs became of their policy is a big bet


----------



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

Just to add some info on this - the donor gets the choice to opt in or opt out of the 3-way split policy.  I don't know if you could ask to be matched with someone who has opted out? 
It doesn't necessarily mean more eggs - they require a minimum of 8 in order to egg share, so the minimum a recipient gets is 4; if 24 eggs are split 3 ways you would get 6, which is above their minimum which is how they justify it, and then the others go to help someone else.  I would think it's pretty rare to get 24+ as they monitor very carefully and don't want to over-stim, so not sure how often it happens anyway.  
But if you could ask to match with someone who opted out then that would overcome this. 
Maybe worth asking - they're a good clinic overall, I found they do pay close attention to detail and they have great success rates.
Good luck with your search x


----------

